# ED Compliance - 97X - 550i M Sport



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

Just completed ED #2. Can't wait to get the new toy on the autobahnen.

Headed to Neuschwanstein shortly.









Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## admannj (Jan 1, 2008)

Congrats! Beautiful car.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

BTW - no free safety vests or other swag, but I did get a very unusual (and expensive) gift of a full tank of gas! I didn't notice until after I left the Welt, so it was too late to inquire as to how I won the petrol-lottery. :rofl:


----------



## basiluf (Dec 16, 2010)

97X said:


> BTW - no free safety vests or other swag, *but I did get a very unusual (and expensive) gift of a full tank of gas!* I didn't notice until after I left the Welt, so it was too late to inquire as to how I won the petrol-lottery. :rofl:


No kidding! 70 liters @ $2.11/liter= $147.70. Lucky you!

Unless of course you have a gas tank readout malfunction. I guess you'll find out soon.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Great looking car and with free fuel! Can't beat that


----------



## RDL53 (Jun 5, 2013)

Very nice Mr. X. 
Enjoy the autobahn.


----------



## kmmd (Jul 11, 2005)

Congrats on your new car. My wife and I were sitting in the section next to you in the lounge. We were both wearing our M shirts.

We did not receive safety vests, but we also got a full tank of gas! 

Enjoy the rest of your trip.

Ken


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

kmmd said:


> Congrats on your new car. My wife and I were sitting in the section next to you in the lounge. We were both wearing our M shirts.
> 
> We did not receive safety vests, but we also got a full tank of gas!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you got a full tank as well. Enjoy!


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

Completed two laps of the Nurburgring yesterday afternoon. Truly an epic "bucket list" experience. It was not very crowded, but it was wet which made for less than optimal conditions. Still, it was an absolute blast!


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Congrats on the car! Interesting regarding the full tank of gas - change of policy at the Welt?


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

Dropped off in Bremerhaven on Thursday morning. The people at BLG were extremely friendly and helpful. I was really hoping my car would sail on the Aida which leaves on 6/10, but sadly the BLG folks told me there was not enough time to book that ship, especially since Monday is a holiday here. (Apparently, they need to book a ship at least 4 or 5 business days before it sails.)

Instead, they booked me on the Manon, sailing 6/17 with an ETA in Newark on 7/2. 

Did a factory tour in Dingolfing today. I've now toured Munich, Regensburg, Dingolfing, Spartunburg and Mini in Oxford, UK. I'll have to visit Leipzig on the next ED. 

Flying home in the morning, then the wait for redelivery begins. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

Adding some additional pics, including some shots of the Individual Amaro Brown interior...

The obligatory "in front of the double-cone" photo. Sadly, there were some cars on display in "front" of the cone, so I had to take my photo to the side.









The Amaro Brown leather is incredibly soft and luxurious. The color ranges from a light milk chocolate to orange , depending on the sunlight. I was hoping to get something close to the Saddle Brown offered on the 3er, but it's definitely a far different shade. The color really grew on me over the few days I had it in Germany and I'm sure I'll grow to like it even more, but I'm not sure I'd order it again if I had to. Also, I chose the Anthracite wood but would likely go with the dark brown wood if I were to do this color combo again.



























As I mentioned previously, I got to check a very significant item off of the bucket list by completing a lap on the Nurburgring. Here's the evidence, purchased online from one of the Ring photographers for 9 Euro.









Finally, on the way up to the Bremerhaven dropoff, we stopped at Car Glanz (Bohmsiel 10, 27572 Bremerhaven, Germany) for a car wash. The standard exterior wash was 6.90 Euro and it came out great. The location is about a 10 to 15 minute drive from the dropoff location.


----------



## Zoothie (Jul 28, 2013)

Confirming: as of 2 weeks, all cars delivered at welt get a full tank!


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

Quick update. Ship arrived in NJ on July 2. Car didn't clear customs until July 9, due to the Independence Day holiday. Car arrived at BMW of Tenafly late on Friday, July 11. Unfortunately, I have work commitments which prevent me from taking redelivery until Friday, July 18. All info entered into the online reporting form.

Less than 4 days until redelivery. Must...remember...to...breathe!


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

Redelivery!








Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## PhilT3 (Feb 10, 2012)

Happy for ya bud! Little envious.... Your got a nice quick redelivery. It looks like mine is going to be a solid 7+ weeks.


----------



## alewifebp (Sep 20, 2008)

Pretty quick redelivery. I'm hoping mine will go just about as fast when I drop it off on July 21, allowing me to end my current lease right one time.


----------



## jmfan (Jan 23, 2012)

97X said:


> The Amaro Brown leather is incredibly soft and luxurious. The color ranges from a light milk chocolate to orange , depending on the sunlight. I was hoping to get something close to the Saddle Brown offered on the 3er, but it's definitely a far different shade. The color really grew on me over the few days I had it in Germany and I'm sure I'll grow to like it even more, but I'm not sure I'd order it again if I had to. Also, I chose the Anthracite wood but would likely go with the dark brown wood if I were to do this color combo again.


My lease is nearing the end and I am thinking about ordering a 535i in carbon black/amaro brown. I find it ridiculous you cannot at least see a color swatch at the dealer for individual leathers and have to gamble a lot of money in the hope of being happy with it.

Now that you have had your car for a while, what is your opinion on this combination now?


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Try a different dealer. Mine had interior and exterior samples.


----------



## jmfan (Jan 23, 2012)

I’ll have to try another dealer. I have been to two different large dealers in my area recently and the salesmen I spoke too had the “deer in the headlights” look when I mentioned “Individual”. Neither one were very helpful and said they did not have any vehicles or color swatches to see. I tried to see anything with merino leather and they had nothing in stock. I realize this is meant to be exclusive, but I would think they would at least have some kind of sample to see besides a picture in a brochure. If you want black leather, they have 40+ F10’s to choose from on their lots.


----------

